# Have you ever committed a crime?



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

I have, in the Middle East a few years ago I went to visit and then I committed a really stupid act and they got my fingerprints and tried to hunt me down but I left the country before they did.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

Nope! And I hope I never do xD


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry Izzy, one time I visited Disney online without my parents' permission. I'm afraid I've got you beat.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Sorry Izzy, one time I visited Disney online without my parents' permission. I'm afraid I've got you beat.



How can you live with yourself?


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 4, 2016)

When I was two or three I stole a plastic zebra toy from a dollar store. I still have it.


----------



## seliph (Jan 4, 2016)

I have lots of downloaded music so I guess

Also the amount of times I've clicked "Yes, I am 18+"


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 4, 2016)

"Yes I am 18+"
"I have my parent's permission"
"I am not speeding."


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

I also did shoplifting a few times, once was for chapsticks when I was little, then one was for a whole bunch of burts bees products (like about 20 products at the same time) a couple years ago, one for nail polish, and one for a bunch of lip color things but I got caught for that


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 4, 2016)

The only thing I'll admit on here is that I've stolen from stores when I was younger. I was lucky that I never got caught.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah, I stole at least $100 worth of stuff lmao


----------



## piichinu (Jan 4, 2016)

no


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't think so.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2016)

Not huge crimes I suppose...except for that one time I took $100 from my grandma's purse . I regretted it hugely, and it was some years ago when I did it, but I didn't get caught though. Also, I signed up on Gamefaqs when I was under aged.


----------



## Llust (Jan 4, 2016)

no, i have common sense


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 4, 2016)

i used to hide weed in my school bag from my parents. one day we all went for a holiday to los angeles and as we arrived at the airport i remembered I have weed in the bag im carrying 

i had successfully smuggled weed in another country

jk it never happened I dont smoke


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2016)

yes. I regret it and I'd rather not talk about it


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 4, 2016)

Only little things like stealing and jaywalking.


----------



## MintySky (Jan 4, 2016)

Never.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 4, 2016)

I've killed people


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

the only thing i have done is click i am 18+ 

other than that no


----------



## kayleee (Jan 4, 2016)

I've done some time in prison but I'm not saying what for


----------



## radioloves (Jan 4, 2016)

Whooaaa Izzy o: 
Hmm, I haven't committed a crime... But I stole some candy at the super market when I was grocery shopping with my mom at 6 years old xD


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 4, 2016)

When I was younger I did a lot of shoplifting. I stole my food from the same grocery store every day without getting caught - we had very little food at home, so I tried to make sure that if I ate, it was at friends' houses or something I could obtain myself. I didn't always have the money to pay for it though, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes. Lots of times. I was even on crime stoppers once. That was a long time ago ( I was just a kid) and I'm not proud of how I behaved.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 4, 2016)

The pirate bay is a thing so...


----------



## chronic (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes. My hands are tied though. This is a public forum and I'd most likely be put on some sort of government watch list if I disclosed what it was.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

No, and I probably never will.
Except.. maybe once I have.
But it was an accident.
OK, so when I was little, I went to Wal-Mart with my mother. She told me I could get some candy or whatever, so I did. I don't really remember exactly what it was to this day, I believe it was some Twizzlers. Anyways, I put it in my pocket, planning to take it out when we got to the pay line. Unfortunately for me, I have an extremely bad memory, so I forgot that it was in my pocket, and I walked out with it. When I got to the car, I searched my pocket, and sure enough, there it was. I cried for like 5 minutes, but I wouldn't tell my mom what the matter was because I was afraid that I'd get arrested. 
im totally not regretting it to this day
ok maybe a little
dont judge me


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

im not saying the crime i did in the middle east either cuz its kinda major


----------



## radical6 (Jan 4, 2016)

yeah
not major crimes though but ive been in the police car n ****


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 4, 2016)

Some of y'all are more rebellious than I would have ever guessed lol

I've been pulled over for speeding twice and gotten a ticket once and had to go to court and all that. I almost got in huge trouble for an MIP but I got really lucky and didn't get in trouble for it. But I speed all the time so that's about it for me


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been on the internet and signed up for things before I was 13 and just lied about my age. 
Said I was 18+ when I clearly wasn't.
Downloaded (still do lol) music, programs, movies, tv shows online for free.
I've went over the speed limit loads of times, at least 20km/hr before. I rarely drive AT the speed limit. It's at least 5-9km/hr over. 
I've stolen money for the bus from my sister and never paid her back.
I jaywalk all the time.
I've done sexual stuff with a minor while I was not a minor. (full consent on both sides though!)


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 4, 2016)

It depends what you consider a crime. It's not exactly a universal term.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

stabbed a man and downloaded illegal music to celebrate the moment


----------



## skout (Jan 4, 2016)

I was a bit of a 'rebel' in highschool but nowadays I'm a good girl 0




Shimmer said:


> I've done sexual stuff with a minor while I was not a minor. (full consent on both sides though!)




I don't think that would hold up in court...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2016)

I've also done something else but im not gonmna say what it is or else people will hate me


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 5, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I've also done something else but im not gonmna say what it is or else people will hate me



tease.

i haven't done anything really. just shop lifted some make-up when i was young.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 5, 2016)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> tease.
> 
> i haven't done anything really. just shop lifted some make-up when i was young.



preach it gurl


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

yeah, i'm pretty sure genuinely liking pretty girls by britney spears & iggy azalea is a crime


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 5, 2016)

I may have signed up for some stuff under-aged, but I've never stolen anything or been arrested. I'm just too scared to get in trouble with the law.

I don't know why people are lying about committing felonies like "I killed someone" or why they say they've done something really bad without being specific as if to appear rebellious yet too cowardly to say what they did. I don't think anyone would actually get reported or tracked down anyway.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I may have signed up for some stuff under-aged, but I've never stolen anything or been arrested. I'm just too scared to get in trouble with the law.
> 
> I don't know why people are lying about committing felonies like "I killed someone" or why they say they've done something really bad without being specific as if to appear rebellious yet too cowardly to say what they did. I don't think anyone would actually get reported or tracked down anyway.



I assumed they were joking, personally.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 5, 2016)

mimihime said:


> no, i have common sense



No you don't, common sense isn't real.


----------



## soda (Jan 5, 2016)

why ya'll tellin your crimes when the nsa watching us


----------



## epona (Jan 5, 2016)

drugs, underage drinking, underage sex, used fake IDs and all that jazz
i've also driven in unsafe conditions if that makes sense?? like i wasn't under the influence or anything but i wasn't fit to drive but like i don't know if that's illegal lol

oh and like dating an adult when i was a minor


----------



## Emizel (Jan 5, 2016)

No, I've never committed a crime.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes, it's not really considered a crime here but you americans have strict rules about underage people dating adults.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 5, 2016)

My friend downloaded music illegally and sent it to me, if that counts. So I have illegally downloaded music on my iPod even though I didn't do it myself. Otherwise no, I have not committed a crime.

P.S. I didn't ask her to do the downloading for me, she did it like 2 years before we were friends lol


----------



## doveling (Jan 5, 2016)

i stole a lipgloss once when i was 5
when i got home, i was so scared and paranoid, i thought i was gonna go to jail


----------



## tumut (Jan 5, 2016)

It's probably not best to admit your crimes.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 5, 2016)

i've stole stuff from shops before. the first time was when i was 5, i took a handful of small stuffed animals and a notebook and just stuffed them in my pocket and left. no one caught me and i was terrified that i was gonna get arrested for months


----------



## Crosser(^_^) (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay your all under arrest c:


----------



## tsantsa (Jan 5, 2016)

beh im a bad child.
I've bunked off of school one or twice (i got caught and just got a slap on the wrist tho) , and i've also been into fights on the street -_-

also ive checked the  "I am __+ " box loads.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 5, 2016)

I got involved with the police once, but I'm not sure if what I did was a crime....

I've never done anything apart from that, though.


----------



## tsantsa (Jan 5, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I got involved with the police once, but I'm not sure if what I did was a crime....
> 
> I've never done anything apart from that, though.



oooo naughty lani must tell


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 5, 2016)

ems said:


> oooo naughty lani must tell



>: (


Nu


----------



## piichinu (Jan 5, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> >: (
> 
> 
> Nu



Lol k


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 5, 2016)

piichinu said:


> Lol k



Wait what xD


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 5, 2016)

when i was 11 i beat up everyone at recess and they had to call the school security on my edgy self because everyone was catching these hands and apparently that was so bad ohhhh. i was a wild child xD


----------



## teto (Jan 5, 2016)

still convinced someone here is secretly a member of the police force and we're all gonna be hunted down for our crimes

but i guess i stole an aero from a corner store once when i was like 7, i was holding on to it and i forgot to put it on the counter when we were buying lmao


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 5, 2016)

soda said:


> why ya'll tellin your crimes when the nsa watching us



The NSA knows that The Bell Tree Forums is really an ISIS recruiting website disguised as a site where people talk about Animal Crossing. This thread is a test to see who is evil enough to join the cause.


----------



## seliph (Jan 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't think anyone would actually get reported or tracked down anyway.



Sounds like something the feds would say


I'm onto you Cat


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> The NSA knows that The Bell Tree Forums is really an ISIS recruiting website disguised as a site where people talk about Animal Crossing. This thread is a test to see who is evil enough to join the cause.



Then where is ISIS's best recruiter, Donald Trump?


----------



## Knopekin (Jan 5, 2016)

This is stolen from tumblr but



Spoiler: My iTunes library


----------



## scotch (Jan 5, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I have, in the Middle East a few years ago I went to visit and then I committed a really stupid act and they got my fingerprints and tried to hunt me down but I left the country before they did.


that is the biggest lie ever.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 5, 2016)

Aye!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

enders said:


> that is the biggest lie ever.



not a lie but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 6, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Then where is ISIS's best recruiter, Donald Trump?



I'm surprised to see that the username "Donald Trump" hasn't been taken yet on this site.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 6, 2016)

OH YEAH! Texting at school B) 

Yup, I'm a bad a**


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 6, 2016)

?? not really, i mean......... i've accidentally stolen stuff from school and stuff like that but I've never done anything serious that would actually get me in real trouble


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 6, 2016)

I fake my age on some things lmao but who doesn't
I don't go on things with my parents permission
And oh boy do I have a story

One time when I was younger like four I grabbed some of my friends things I liked and shoved them up my shirt and walked out of her house when it was time to leave (she only lived across the street) When I got home I poured the stuff out of my shirt and my mom was with did you get that and i told her i grabbed it from my friends room lmao. I stole some things like MLPs, LPSs, and this one diamond thing her grandma got her. She made me return them andI acted like I did nothing but t the time I really thought I didn't do anything bad. I still can't believed no one noticed me looking like a pregnant 4 year old walking out the door holding my stomach.


----------



## riummi (Jan 6, 2016)

I shoplifted - it was a white gel pen and it didnt even work when i got home OTL


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 6, 2016)

riummi said:


> I shoplifted - it was a white gel pen and it didnt even work when i got home OTL



lmao the luck in my life right here
I remember in elementary school a kid stole an eraser from the school store and he was like the biggest thug on the block and everyone made such a big deal XD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 6, 2016)

I stole a bag of m&m's when I was like 5 does that count?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2016)

jaywalking
i didn't report some people smoking weed at my school?  they stopped recently i just assume the school *crack*ed down on them... idk if that's a crime


----------



## Beardo (Jan 6, 2016)

No, as far as I know lol


----------



## lucitine (Jan 6, 2016)

I think everyone, at one point or another, has committed a crime. It may not be something huge like robbery, but there are some weird laws out there that make no sense..


----------



## Llust (Jan 6, 2016)

lucitine said:


> I think everyone, at one point or another, has committed a crime. It may not be something huge like robbery, but there are some weird laws out there that make no sense..



like jay walking


----------



## Twinleaf (Jan 6, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Sorry Izzy, one time I visited Disney online without my parents' permission. I'm afraid I've got you beat.



You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

drinking alcohol before the age of 21...smoking weed..now I didn't commit the crime, but when my ex boyfriend worked at Quiznos, he stole a bag of broccoli and cheese soup from the back ...it was delicious..


----------



## SockHead (Jan 6, 2016)

breathing is a crime in some states


----------



## lucitine (Jan 6, 2016)

mimihime said:


> like jay walking



That's definitely one that everyone's probably done at least once xD


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 7, 2016)

lucitine said:


> I think everyone, at one point or another, has committed a crime. It may not be something huge like robbery, but there are some weird laws out there that make no sense..



I agree. And when you start driving.... Tell me who hasn't ever been guilty of speeding at least once?


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 7, 2016)

The only thing I've ever stolen was a pack of Extra gum from a super market. When I was a kid if I wanted something I would just carry it around until my mom bought it and accidently walked out of the store with it.__. But besides the usual "yes I'm 18," and "parents permission" and practicing driving on my grandparents property without a permit I haven't really done anything illegal.


----------



## reyy (Jan 7, 2016)

i stole stuff
from my elementary school
apart from that nope lmao nothing else


----------



## Bowie (Jan 7, 2016)

Ironically, I once stole a cross when I was very young. It broke apart a year or so ago.


----------



## Llust (Jan 7, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> No you don't, common sense isn't real.



i cant tell if this is supposed to be an insult or if you're just being weird again. good job though, i can see you're trying


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2016)

I've stolen candy/food before from convenience stores when I young....'glad that didn't last too long. My brother and our cousin were the real troublemakers lol! But then years later, UNDERAGE DRINKING(big surprise there)! Then I got into some other things(some only once or twice, others, MANY TIMES!



Spoiler



marijuana, dosed up on some cough syrup, have tried salvia divinorum(though that's really not illegal yet here, odd, considering)a couple times, tried LSD a few times, tried mushrooms a few times(once while playing Call of Duty: Black Ops....SO MANY AZTEC-PATTERNED HALLWAYS!!! @o@), cactus once(it contains the psychotropic mescaline), MDMA once, and so on and so forth.


...I no longer do those things though. I value my sanity, thank you very much!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Piracy? Otherwise I stole a wallet once from a city hours away from mine, went to my cousins' house and ate tacos. I ended up giving the wallet to my mom years later, after telling her the story. It was a ****ty wallet. Singing up for things 18+ while very much under 18, like most people here. That's about the only crimes I've actually committed, unless you count "assault". 

Oh, oh. *I rode my bike without a helmet, and I jaywalked.*


I forgot smoking/consuming marijuana is considered a "crime". Also underage drinking, trespassing, plagiarism, destruction of property, harassment, "disturbing the peace", etc...your run of the mill very very non-serious crimes that practically everybody has committed. I was a very bored child-teenager.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

i jaywalk all the time lmao even in canada


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 8, 2016)

I dropped my trash on the street... without picking it up.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i jaywalk all the time lmao even in canada



You _rebel!_


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2016)

I grew up in a subdivision that was under construction. It was four roads in a square around a central pond. At the entrance to the subdivision was the model house where people could tour and sign up to get approved to build a house there. They had candy.

A friend and I would habitually go and steal candy from the model house.

I was like 8 or 9.

Grand Theft Candy


----------



## Cailey (Jan 8, 2016)

um wow some of you are not as innocent as I thought 
if you're not just lying out of your butts

but nope I haven't besides just your average speeding & jaywalking


----------



## Cailey (Jan 8, 2016)

double post, cool


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2016)

I've stolen jewelry from Claire's when I was an evil little teenager, it was like 2 things. But then when I finally grew up and got a job I would buy lots of stuff from them and in my mind it made up for it (especially because how much they charge for the crappy stuff they sell...) Lots of jay-walking and "18+" stuff before I was the proper age. Also MURDER. But nobody will ever know the details.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've stolen jewelry from Claire's when I was an evil little teenager, it was like 2 things. But then when I finally grew up and got a job I would buy lots of stuff from them and in my mind it made up for it (especially because how much they charge for the crappy stuff they sell...) Lots of jay-walking and "18+" stuff before I was the proper age. Also MURDER. But nobody will ever know the details.



lmao


----------



## Heyden (Jan 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've stolen jewelry from Claire's when I was an evil little teenager, it was like 2 things. But then when I finally grew up and got a job I would buy lots of stuff from them and in my mind it made up for it (especially because how much they charge for the crappy stuff they sell...) Lots of jay-walking and "18+" stuff before I was the proper age. *Also MURDER. But nobody will ever know the details.*


where did you hide the body


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 8, 2016)

Haydenn said:


> where did you hide the body



I said no deets hombre. If you NEED to know, it was for ritual sacrifice. So I mean, I totally got something out of it. 

Ą̮̞͐̆̿͆͒ͩ͗͆̕ͅl͈̻̹̇̽͛ͫ͘l̙ͣ̓͋̓͑ͫ̇͜͝ ̷̛̣̼̟̎̋̓ͮͬͯ͋ḧ̴̲͙̻̹̟͖͉͓́͒ằ̛̤͈̞̫͙̥̾͜i̛̝̱͎͍̜̬̠̮̪͆ͥ̕l͍̟̹̻̜̝̾̓͋̉̄̉̀ ̵̪̜̙͕̙̌ͨ̓̒̿t̻͓̥̣ͧ͊͘͢h̢̜͎̗̑ͬ͑͡ḛ̠͖̦̫̘ͮ͗ͫͅͅ ̛͔̠͉̖͎̺ͧͩ̈ͪ͞d̗̲̎ͣ͜a̛̦̙͍̞͈̅̀r̶͚͓̥͎̲͂͗ͨͮ̅̇ͤ̀́k̷̬̞͉̑ͭ̉̀ͤ́ͫͫ̚ ̩̳̭̖̇̀ͬ̽ͬ̌͘͟͝l̡̪̲̭̦̝̲͂ȍ̟͇̻͉̭̖̗ͭ͝ř͍͓̌̀́̕ͅdͯ͑̾͊͏̦̺̲͉̟̩,̇ͭͥ͊̽ͫ̊͛҉̭͍ ̵̓̍̽ͨ̍ͫ͆͋͠͏̲̺͔̥
͎̝̻̲̪̟̓͒ͤf̺̠̗͓̹̲͇͖̽͌̋ͦ̓e̡̘̭̻̫͚̙̭ͧ͑̅ͩ̏̾̔͑̀͞a͖̭̗̪̱͉͚͇ͬ̇͞͠s̢̞̯̱̜̄͂̆̅ͩ̀͡ţ̴͖͕̜̺͚̄̽̋̈̚ ̃̾̌̐̽͏̪̠͇͕̣́o̴͉̰͓̎n̸͙͕ͪ̃̽ ̶̵̜̘̺̩ͩͨ̊̈ͬ̉̌͘t̹͚̭͈̬ͣ͋̄̒̑͒͛̚͞h̴̸̊ͤ҉̣̗͉̥ï̧͎̤̟̩̗̲̫͊͒ͅs̀̕͏̨̮̙̻͍̜̦ͅ ̷̨̹̗̼͂̃͑̈́̓͊ͩͤ͢b͈̪̱̻̗͛͌́l̢̧̳̗͈̻̠͚̽ͫ̉ͭ̃ͭͪ͟ọ̷̠ͪo͙͕ͨͪ̑͆́̌͢ḓ͒͋̏ͬͣ ͔ͨ̃́̀́͟a̛̯̹̙͔͔͒͛̃̊̿̈́̔̀n̘͎͊ͨ͠d̃ͣ̾̋ͣ̈̑ͬͩ͏̴̱̜ ̵̺̝͂͆͑̾͒͘m̧̥̳̦̲̋̑͌̀ą̵͚̻̻̬̹ͣͪ̓̇͆k̴͉̯̯̲̙̊̌̔̆ͫ́͊͝e̠̙̖͈ͭ̃̋̇ͩ ̵͙̬͇̖̦̝͖͉̙͋͂̋̓̑̚͘͜m͖̩͍̯̮̠̓ͬ̌͠y̡͕̼̠͒̏͒̍̿́ ͇͍̯͙͕͔̖͖̰̐̏͒͝hͩ̃͏͓͓̟͕̺̜̫̩͖ą̯͖̫͖̹̤̙̲ͨ͆̏̄̏̎̕͡ḯ̙͖̗͔̳̥͆̇ͨ̎͡͠r̵̯̓ͯ̓̋̋͠ ̶̧͍͙̈́̚r̪̯͓͇ͤͭͯͬȩ̵̘̂̇̌̓a̯̝̬̤͔̰̟̮̻͌̏l̳̫̭̥͂̏̇̀lͨ͋ͨ̐̽̒ͨ̚͏̷͚̘͞y̴̛̥̜̬̮ͣ́̏͂͗ͯͩ ̙̳̠̇̽͊͢ṣ̢̬̠̜̹̺͌ͪ͑̈́̎h̩̠ͧ̒̊̾͑̇̀ĩ̲̣̌ͧ̊̆̎̀n̛̻̯͐̈͆͞y̷̨ͩ̃ͬ͗҉͎͕̻̭ ̧̹̠̺̐ͩā̜̅͆́ň̴̙̜̬̞̂ͬ͂̒̇ͣ͗ͅd̻̘̳̳͖̍ͭͪ͟ ̸̧͇̭̻̞͙̔͗͊ͦ͗ͦͯs̢̢͈̐ͣ̎ͮ̉̍̀o̶̫͖̦̟͍̖͓͈ͮ̇͗ͫ̔̉f̲͚̜͖̖͙̯͇̒ͮ͂͂ͧ̀̿t̡͚̯̙̐̀!͓̹̻̳͍̱͖͖̎̔̑ͪ͒̀ ̥͇͐͆ͭ̂͑ͮ̔̀
̡͚͍̹̹̫̿̑̃͂̌̔̚Ạ̸̸̢͖̪̦͈̓̏̽̐̓n̢͖͚̖͙͍͉̫͓̻̋ͭ̋̅͐͆̂d̨̙͙͎̬ͩ̑̎ ̦̙͖̣̻̹ͣͮ́ͩ̏̽̔̒̀́m̪̦̲͙͕͗ͪ̇ͩ͝y̋̐̓͑҉̼͍̲̭͖̠͍͚͟͢ ̤̞͕͓͎ͪ̐̈͊̎̆͐s̸̢̟̘͓̫̱̙͖͚̍̆̇ͮ̂ͨ͂ͭ̊̕k̹̹̮͈̀ͯ́͑͐̔ͥ͌͟ͅi̡̼̩͔̬̱ͤ͢n̢̻̺̠̭̭̖̻͕̓ͪͥͯ̈̾ ̧̘̺̭ͮͭ͗͗́̆̉͜͠ç̴̢͈̹̠̺͉͋̅͋̒̈̔ḻ̡̢͙̹ͭ͂ͯ̉e̳̼͖̰͉̼̊̓ḁ̯͈̻͈̊̒ͭͤ̉̇ͮ̽ͅr̛̝͔̗̯͙̅ͯ͂̈͡͝!̢̤̺̙̬̺͚̪͍̊̐̓̓́͂́͜͢


----------



## jesughs (Feb 4, 2016)

Reading this thread makes me feel like i belong on Americas top ten most wanted list. Geez.



Spoiler



Shoplifting, speeding, jaywalking, pirating basically all media, underage drinking, trespassing, DUI, distribution/possession of illegal substances, paraphernalia, destruction of property... never been to jail. I have an upper hand, though, because I'm probably the most unsuspecting criminal you'd ever see. Surprisingly, all of these crimes are quite common among kids here.


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 5, 2016)

I stole some stuff when I was like, five or six.
I also lied to the SSA but ehhhhhh [flaps hand] nbd


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 5, 2016)

when i was 10 i stole some books from a book store and i got caught...


----------



## pipty (Feb 5, 2016)

Sat on the reserved seat


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

When I was 5, I stole a Telletubby greeting card and cried afterward because I thought the police would arrest me.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 5, 2016)

only minor ones and only one should be really counted because the rest is bs


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 5, 2016)

schatzi said:


> When I was younger I did a lot of shoplifting. I stole my food from the same grocery store every day without getting caught - we had very little food at home, so I tried to make sure that if I ate, it was at friends' houses or something I could obtain myself. I didn't always have the money to pay for it though, but you gotta do what you gotta do.



That sucks, but hey, what do you do in those situations? You could have gone to a food bank if one was nearby, I guess.




Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Yeah, I stole at least $100 worth of stuff lmao



Not really anything to 'lmao' about.  




Mega_Cabbage said:


> I dropped my trash on the street... without picking it up.



The biggest crime of all!




KaydeeKrunk said:


> Ą̮̞͐̆̿͆͒ͩ͗͆̕ͅl͈̻̹̇̽͛ͫ͘l̙ͣ̓͋̓͑ͫ̇͜͝ ̷̛̣̼̟̎̋̓ͮͬͯ͋ḧ̴̲͙̻̹̟͖͉͓́͒ằ̛̤͈̞̫͙̥̾͜i̛̝̱͎͍̜̬̠̮̪͆ͥ̕l͍̟̹̻̜̝̾̓͋̉̄̉̀ ̵̪̜̙͕̙̌ͨ̓̒̿t̻͓̥̣ͧ͊͘͢h̢̜͎̗̑ͬ͑͡ḛ̠͖̦̫̘ͮ͗ͫͅͅ ̛͔̠͉̖͎̺ͧͩ̈ͪ͞d̗̲̎ͣ͜a̛̦̙͍̞͈̅̀r̶͚͓̥͎̲͂͗ͨͮ̅̇ͤ̀́k̷̬̞͉̑ͭ̉̀ͤ́ͫͫ̚ ̩̳̭̖̇̀ͬ̽ͬ̌͘͟͝l̡̪̲̭̦̝̲͂ȍ̟͇̻͉̭̖̗ͭ͝ř͍͓̌̀́̕ͅdͯ͑̾͊͏̦̺̲͉̟̩,̇ͭͥ͊̽ͫ̊͛҉̭͍ ̵̓̍̽ͨ̍ͫ͆͋͠͏̲̺͔̥
> ͎̝̻̲̪̟̓͒ͤf̺̠̗͓̹̲͇͖̽͌̋ͦ̓e̡̘̭̻̫͚̙̭ͧ͑̅ͩ̏̾̔͑̀͞a͖̭̗̪̱͉͚͇ͬ̇͞͠s̢̞̯̱̜̄͂̆̅ͩ̀͡ţ̴͖͕̜̺͚̄̽̋̈̚ ̃̾̌̐̽͏̪̠͇͕̣́o̴͉̰͓̎n̸͙͕ͪ̃̽ ̶̵̜̘̺̩ͩͨ̊̈ͬ̉̌͘t̹͚̭͈̬ͣ͋̄̒̑͒͛̚͞h̴̸̊ͤ҉̣̗͉̥ï̧͎̤̟̩̗̲̫͊͒ͅs̀̕͏̨̮̙̻͍̜̦ͅ ̷̨̹̗̼͂̃͑̈́̓͊ͩͤ͢b͈̪̱̻̗͛͌́l̢̧̳̗͈̻̠͚̽ͫ̉ͭ̃ͭͪ͟ọ̷̠ͪo͙͕ͨͪ̑͆́̌͢ḓ͒͋̏ͬͣ ͔ͨ̃́̀́͟a̛̯̹̙͔͔͒͛̃̊̿̈́̔̀n̘͎͊ͨ͠d̃ͣ̾̋ͣ̈̑ͬͩ͏̴̱̜ ̵̺̝͂͆͑̾͒͘m̧̥̳̦̲̋̑͌̀ą̵͚̻̻̬̹ͣͪ̓̇͆k̴͉̯̯̲̙̊̌̔̆ͫ́͊͝e̠̙̖͈ͭ̃̋̇ͩ ̵͙̬͇̖̦̝͖͉̙͋͂̋̓̑̚͘͜m͖̩͍̯̮̠̓ͬ̌͠y̡͕̼̠͒̏͒̍̿́ ͇͍̯͙͕͔̖͖̰̐̏͒͝hͩ̃͏͓͓̟͕̺̜̫̩͖ą̯͖̫͖̹̤̙̲ͨ͆̏̄̏̎̕͡ḯ̙͖̗͔̳̥͆̇ͨ̎͡͠r̵̯̓ͯ̓̋̋͠ ̶̧͍͙̈́̚r̪̯͓͇ͤͭͯͬȩ̵̘̂̇̌̓a̯̝̬̤͔̰̟̮̻͌̏l̳̫̭̥͂̏̇̀lͨ͋ͨ̐̽̒ͨ̚͏̷͚̘͞y̴̛̥̜̬̮ͣ́̏͂͗ͯͩ ̙̳̠̇̽͊͢ṣ̢̬̠̜̹̺͌ͪ͑̈́̎h̩̠ͧ̒̊̾͑̇̀ĩ̲̣̌ͧ̊̆̎̀n̛̻̯͐̈͆͞y̷̨ͩ̃ͬ͗҉͎͕̻̭ ̧̹̠̺̐ͩā̜̅͆́ň̴̙̜̬̞̂ͬ͂̒̇ͣ͗ͅd̻̘̳̳͖̍ͭͪ͟ ̸̧͇̭̻̞͙̔͗͊ͦ͗ͦͯs̢̢͈̐ͣ̎ͮ̉̍̀o̶̫͖̦̟͍̖͓͈ͮ̇͗ͫ̔̉f̲͚̜͖̖͙̯͇̒ͮ͂͂ͧ̀̿t̡͚̯̙̐̀!͓̹̻̳͍̱͖͖̎̔̑ͪ͒̀ ̥͇͐͆ͭ̂͑ͮ̔̀
> ̡͚͍̹̹̫̿̑̃͂̌̔̚Ạ̸̸̢͖̪̦͈̓̏̽̐̓n̢͖͚̖͙͍͉̫͓̻̋ͭ̋̅͐͆̂d̨̙͙͎̬ͩ̑̎ ̦̙͖̣̻̹ͣͮ́ͩ̏̽̔̒̀́m̪̦̲͙͕͗ͪ̇ͩ͝y̋̐̓͑҉̼͍̲̭͖̠͍͚͟͢ ̤̞͕͓͎ͪ̐̈͊̎̆͐s̸̢̟̘͓̫̱̙͖͚̍̆̇ͮ̂ͨ͂ͭ̊̕k̹̹̮͈̀ͯ́͑͐̔ͥ͌͟ͅi̡̼̩͔̬̱ͤ͢n̢̻̺̠̭̭̖̻͕̓ͪͥͯ̈̾ ̧̘̺̭ͮͭ͗͗́̆̉͜͠ç̴̢͈̹̠̺͉͋̅͋̒̈̔ḻ̡̢͙̹ͭ͂ͯ̉e̳̼͖̰͉̼̊̓ḁ̯͈̻͈̊̒ͭͤ̉̇ͮ̽ͅr̛̝͔̗̯͙̅ͯ͂̈͡͝!̢̤̺̙̬̺͚̪͍̊̐̓̓́͂́͜͢



I approve of this.



Alright, alright. Enough of quoting others! All I've really done is pirate TV shows and The Rolling Stones.


----------



## sock (Feb 5, 2016)

Only "I'm over 18" stuff. Nothing bad, no stealing here lmao


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Feb 5, 2016)

Stole a fan from a chemist. Broke after I brought it home. Still have it.


----------



## Brad (Feb 5, 2016)

I jaywalk every single day.


And I also don't put my trash into the proper receptacles.


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 5, 2016)

I STEAL SO MANY SCHOOL-SUPPLIES FROM SCHOOL OML

It's not even funny


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 5, 2016)

00jachna said:


> I STEAL SO MANY SCHOOL-SUPPLIES FROM SCHOOL OML
> 
> It's not even funny



You must make the staff so mad. So much in the way of expenses from stolen pencils and rubbers and such.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

uh other than tasting tea in stores when i was a kid not rly

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> I STEAL SO MANY SCHOOL-SUPPLIES FROM SCHOOL OML
> 
> It's not even funny



lol yeah this.. me and a friend p much used up all the pipe cleaners in 9th grade XD


----------



## Bowie (Feb 5, 2016)

When I was very young, I stole a very small cross from an arts and crafts shop. I made it into a necklace, and then a year or two later it broke apart in my hands, just out of the blue. Very ironic, I know. I'm not a Christian or anything but I guess I used to think it was cool.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 9, 2016)

I guess drinking when I was underaged and all sorts of drugs. Trespassing (mainly trying to get to the rooftops of buildings to drink/do drugs). Some shoplifting but it was always some game between me and my friend and we stole stuff like nail polish from a sales bin lol. I did a lot of stupid **** when I was younger, like any kid. I would never shoplift anymore but I do occasionally steal toilet rolls from restaurant bathrooms


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

ye underage drinking lol who hasn't...


----------



## natakazam (Feb 9, 2016)

oop


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 9, 2016)

I may have shoplifted like ?3 worth of candy, lmao.


----------



## kassie (Feb 9, 2016)

Twisterheart said:


> When I was two or three I stole a plastic zebra toy from a dollar store. I still have it.



.. i also stole a plastic zebra toy from a dollar store lmao (little bit older though iirc)

though once my parents found out they took me to the store to give it back


----------



## Tensu (Feb 9, 2016)

I am a licensed police officer and you are all under arrest.


----------



## Sig (Feb 9, 2016)

i stole stuff before but nothing major


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 9, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> I would never shoplift anymore but I do occasionally steal toilet rolls from restaurant bathrooms


You don't know who has touched those toilet rolls...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> You don't know who has touched those toilet rolls...



wtf thats nasty af but still smart xoxo


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2016)

I stole crappy lip gloss from a grocery story when I was 6 or 7


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

Natty said:


> I stole crappy lip gloss from a grocery story when I was 6 or 7



i stole like a bunch of burts bees products like their lip shimmer lip gloss lip balms tinted lip balms, etc.

it was all worth at least 100$ 

xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also tried to steal like 8 of their lip crayons but got caught rip


----------



## Elov (Feb 9, 2016)

I've been handcuffed before lol. But it was all a big misunderstanding. I was like 14 when it happened.


----------



## piske (Feb 9, 2016)

Speeding is pretty much it!


----------



## Aali (Feb 9, 2016)

Animal Crossers: Gone Wild

Also no, never did, unless signing up for club penguin without parents permission is a crime, in that case take me away.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 10, 2016)

i've stolen stuff from school a few times lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 10, 2016)

i also accidentlally broke into someones house while i was sleepwalking


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 10, 2016)

I've committed a misdemeanor like six months ago...


----------



## Damniel (Feb 10, 2016)

I walked out of a quikcheck with a Naked smoothie because I forgot to pay rip.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, I have.


----------



## omelete (Feb 16, 2016)

I put my jumpdrive in a teachers computer after they had left and recovered the old save file thus downloading the exam.


----------



## Domestic (Feb 16, 2016)

I mean... I've downloaded music, and game roms. So while yes it's illegal, it's not really something you'd get in trouble for.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

Also yeah I jaywalk all the time bc our traffic lights are so bad and at some roads they're not up anyways so lol. Like you p much have to jaywalk here in town cause they planned roads so bad lol


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 16, 2016)

The greatest crime I ever committed: missed apprx. 8 calls in a row from my mom when I was younger :\

She's dead worry because there was a huge fire in my school that day. I was not at school when it's happened because I left earlier that day. and I missed all of her call because I was in the game arcade, having lots of fun, and could not hear the phone rings. I thank to the gods I survived my mom's rage and be here to share this story. Bless.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> The greatest crime I ever committed: missed apprx. 8 calls in a row from my mom when I was younger :\
> 
> She's dead worry because there was a huge fire in my school that day. I was not at school when it's happened because I left earlier that day. and I missed all of her call because I was in the game arcade, having lots of fun, and could not hear the phone rings. I thank to the gods I survived my mom's rage and be here to share this story. Bless.


I feel you but my parents are like that even if it's not a fire lolol


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> The greatest crime I ever committed: missed apprx. 8 calls in a row from my mom when I was younger :\
> 
> She's dead worry because there was a huge fire in my school that day. I was not at school when it's happened because I left earlier that day. and I missed all of her call because I was in the game arcade, having lots of fun, and could not hear the phone rings. I thank to the gods I survived my mom's rage and be here to share this story. Bless.



oh. That's terrifying. I'm glad you're okay.
No, I've never really committed a crime. I walked out of a store in a mall with a hat or something on to throw something away. but I realized and ran back in.. Throw me in jail.


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> I feel you but my parents are like that even if it's not a fire lolol



true af :'D

Parents' rage >>>> whatever can kill you


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

otomatoe said:


> true af :'D
> 
> Parents' rage >>>> whatever can kill you



Yeah lol also they call for the stupidest stuff and ask if you're at home or not like .. uh go work man


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 16, 2016)

Pasta said:


> oh. That's terrifying. I'm glad you're okay.
> No, I've never really committed a crime. I walked out of a store in a mall with a hat or something on to throw something away. but I realized and ran back in.. Throw me in jail.



Which one is terrifying? my mom's anger or the fire? lol 
but yea it was lucky for me to get out of school earlier before the fire. It started in school cafeteria and ****s happened, like the fire hit the flammable liquid nearby and it was really chaotic  Luckily there was 0 fatalities, and people who injured treated quick and well :')


----------



## Sheepette (Feb 18, 2016)

Who else likes to trespass natural areas because they love the solitude?


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Feb 18, 2016)

I've smoked cigarettes since I was 12
 Underage drinking since 14. Used to smoke weed and do bath salts, ecstasy, shrooms, hydrocodine and Adderall. I used to (and sometimes still do) steal nail polish, makeup, chef boyardee spaghetti & raviolis, condoms, rings (just cheap ones), and energy drinks. I almost got a lot of curfew tickets, but the police were always really nice about it. I had a troubled home life and that stuff was my escape. Now I'm happily married. To a guy that I used to have sex with in inappropriate places lol. The worst being a elementary school playground tunnel.. it was really late at night. 

I just steal sometimes because I think paying $7 for lip liner is trash.


----------

